# Possible new mud boat purchase



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I am real close to pulling the trigger on a mud hull and trailer. I've looked seriously at the Gatortrax and Excel lines, but am leaning heavily towards the new boats from Prodigy boats. They are a custom hull builder out of North Georgia. Chad Lecompte is a mud buddy rep and owned Southern Backwaters marine. For anyone of the MB forum or MMT forum his handle is Cajun in Georgia.

They have a facebook page and started building hulls this year. I love the way the boat looks and the extras you can request. They have some very unique features that others don't offer as well. I believe they are on hull #8. 

We are looking at only a 4 week lead time to build a custom hull! 

If you have a chance look them over and give me your feedback. 

Smoke


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> I am real close to pulling the trigger on a mud hull and trailer. I've looked seriously at the Gatortrax and Excel lines, but am leaning heavily towards the new boats from Prodigy boats. They are a custom hull builder out of North Georgia. Chad Lecompte is a mud buddy rep and owned Southern Backwaters marine. For anyone of the MB forum or MMT forum his handle is Cajun in Georgia.
> 
> They have a facebook page and started building hulls this year. I love the way the boat looks and the extras you can request. They have some very unique features that others don't offer as well. I believe they are on hull #8.
> 
> ...


Look decent from browsing, looks like a knock off of the F4 with the hunt deck and the kick up..I really enjoy my 1854 F4..Definitely a lot to choose from out there..


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

They look pretty awesome - seems like they combined a lot of good qualities the Gator Trax boats are known for with the overall look of an Excel.

Chad is a good guy to deal with from my interactions with him, also.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

bc21 said:


> They look pretty awesome - seems like they combined a lot of good qualities the Gator Trax boats are known for with the overall look of an Excel.
> 
> Chad is a good guy to deal with from my interactions with him, also.


Yup all made from 5086 aluminum. they have their own design for the floor with recessed flooring that extends above 1/4" so when you add hydroturf you have a level strong floor with all the cross bracing under the turf. Its the 1854 i'm thinking about. They make a bull nose but i'm leaning towards the vee bow for ease of hiding and knocking less cover down when trying to hide the behemoth. I'm also thinking they have a small bench seat that runs the length of the transom. Which is a sweet addition. Add the corner box for storage and it looks NICE. 

What kind of speeds have you been getting with your rig Rick? I know what bc21's boat will run i spent sometime in it. 
S


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

I like their bench seat that runs the length of the transom more than I like the storage compartment that my battery and bilge are stored in in the Excel. Seems like everything is hid / segregated from the rest of the boat just as well but a little easier access to everything in there than having a closed off compartment which you can only access from the top.

I'd definitely go for at least one storage box in there, too. Those floor plans looked pretty wide open from what I could see.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> Yup all made from 5086 aluminum. they have their own design for the floor with recessed flooring that extends above 1/4" so when you add hydroturf you have a level strong floor with all the cross bracing under the turf. Its the 1854 i'm thinking about. They make a bull nose but i'm leaning towards the vee bow for ease of hiding and knocking less cover down when trying to hide the behemoth. I'm also thinking they have a small bench seat that runs the length of the transom. Which is a sweet addition. Add the corner box for storage and it looks NICE.
> 
> What kind of speeds have you been getting with your rig Rick? I know what bc21's boat will run i spent sometime in it.
> S


Honestly I haven't GPS'd it yet smoke, what I do know is that I buried a 1654 grizzly tracker with a 35 hp HD on it..


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

bc21 said:


> I like their bench seat that runs the length of the transom more than I like the storage compartment that my battery and bilge are stored in in the Excel. Seems like everything is hid / segregated from the rest of the boat just as well but a little easier access to everything in there than having a closed off compartment which you can only access from the top.
> 
> I'd definitely go for at least one storage box in there, too. Those floor plans looked pretty wide open from what I could see.


I wouldn't have a twin gun box either..Less foot space when hunting out of the boat and the one can act as a bench if needed..The more I look at my 1854 the more I feel like I can hunt 4 guys out of it if I wanted to..


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I have to decide TODAY what size to go with. The 1754 including the 18" hunt deck or the 1854? *Bull nose or vee rake bow*? I can not decide and they have the material ready to go and will start to cut on 1 of the 1754's today. I thought I made a decision last night but now i'm having second thoughts. I decided on the 1754 with vee bow, *but now am thinking the 1854 vee bow or bull nose??!*

* HELP* Good or bad of either size. I will take all comments and decide today before this afternoon and call Chad. 

HELP a guy out who has never ordered a custom built boat from scratch. You would not believe all the decisions one has to make?! I thought I knew exactly what I wanted but there are so many options that when you make a decision on one it changes another! 

Help smoke build his dream boat PLEASE! 

Holla back with replies please.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

I just always think if I'm going somewhere that's narrow and need to navigate and because I'm human and will make error do I want the bow of the boat to bounce off something or hit head on?

And will you set a guy on the deck? or are you going to just have a step deck?


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I thought I had decided on the regular deck in the bow which is 48" standard. With the vee take bow I will be losing storage area in the front because of the rake being more drastic with the vee vs the bull nose. So lose storage with the vee but gain an upswept vee which allows me to hide the boat and cut through larger waves etc. plus being able to carom off trees etc.?? I don't plan to hunt anyone off the front deck now but you never know what sinerio will arise? You have the vee on ur excel?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> I thought I had decided on the regular deck in the bow which is 48" standard. With the vee take bow I will be losing storage area in the front because of the rake being more drastic with the vee vs the bull nose. So lose storage with the vee but gain an upswept vee which allows me to hide the boat and cut through larger waves etc. plus being able to carom off trees etc.?? I don't plan to hunt anyone off the front deck now but you never know what sinerio will arise? You have the vee on ur excel?


Yes, I do for the exact reasons you indicated. Yes you lose storage but I have a 12 gallon gas tank. But I lose storage there anyway. But one way I gained and as dumb as it sounds is I bought inflatable life jackets and i put everything in a dry bag and stuff it next to the tank..If I had 4 standard life jackets that would be a pain..

Having the built in tank I feel helps distribute the weight of the boat and plane easier but thats me..And man is it nice not hauling gas cans everywhere or one floating around in the boat..


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Do you like the 1854 or do you think the 1754 would suffice? I don't remember what size bc21 has. Maybe he'll chime in and let me know. I can't believe there are not more comments on this post. Everyone has an opinion on boats normally especialy mud motor boats??? 

But thanks so far for your comments Ricky. 

S


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> Do you like the 1854 or do you think the 1754 would suffice? I don't remember what size bc21 has. Maybe he'll chime in and let me know. I can't believe there are not more comments on this post. Everyone has an opinion on boats normally especialy mud motor boats???
> 
> But thanks so far for your comments Ricky.
> 
> S


I went 1854 because at the end of the day its that much more room and its the difference in being comfortable and not...The cost isn't that much more, the motor that you choose will be good for both..Motor?


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Its a 35 with mikuni carb, bps duals and this winter rework my heads, shave them about .020 rework them for larger valves and a cam. So it's basicley my version of a 45 bd. Should push it fine. I'm now leaning towards the 1854 which includes the hunt deck with vee rake bow. I need to let Chad now today so thats where i'm at for now? :lol:

I'm also thinking small bench across the transom that they offer with an integral box in the starboard corner on a 45 deg. angle. Cat walks and storage with gas tank in the bow of 9 gal. Maybe another storage box or gun box? Do you like you gun box or do you wish you had the sides open more??

*FYI: This is a ONCE IN A LIFETIME *offer i've been blessed with to build my ultimate duck boat hull. It will more than likley be my last duck boat I ever purchase. So i'm not flaunting my good fortune in anyones face. It's the chance of a lifetime for me. I've always purchased used duck boats and modded them how I wanted them. But not this time!


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

I would run the 1854 if your running big water. We run that in a gatortrax and love it. Big water bigger is better. You always run out of room whatever size you have. I think the bigger hull and v out front would be the better way to go. Is there a difference in side height with either? I know on the 1754 GT the sides were shorter. Again bigger/higher for big water. We have double gun boxes and love both of them for dry storage. Layouts ride nice on them going down the road too as an added bonus. JMO!


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> Its a 35 with mikuni carb, bps duals and this winter rework my heads, shave them about .020 rework them for larger valves and a cam. So it's basicley my version of a 45 bd. Should push it fine. I'm now leaning towards the 1854 which includes the hunt deck with vee rake bow. I need to let Chad now today so thats where i'm at for now? :lol:
> 
> I'm also thinking small bench across the transom that they offer with an integral box in the starboard corner on a 45 deg. angle. Cat walks and storage with gas tank in the bow of 9 gal. Maybe another storage box or gun box? Do you like you gun box or do you wish you had the sides open more??
> 
> *FYI: This is a ONCE IN A LIFETIME *offer i've been blessed with to build my ultimate duck boat hull. It will more than likley be my last duck boat I ever purchase. So i'm not flaunting my good fortune in anyones face. It's the chance of a lifetime for me. I've always purchased used duck boats and modded them how I wanted them. But not this time!



I would do the seat across the transom and build storage for batteries...I love having my storage and gun box on one side then on the other theres a shelf that runs the length of boat.. Perfect for coffee mugs, shells, whatever...


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

fowlattitude said:


> I would run the 1854 if your running big water. We run that in a gatortrax and love it. Big water bigger is better. You always run out of room whatever size you have. I think the bigger hull and v out front would be the better way to go. Is there a difference in side height with either? I know on the 1754 GT the sides were shorter. Again bigger/higher for big water. We have double gun boxes and love both of them for dry storage. Layouts ride nice on them going down the road too as an added bonus. JMO!


It's a short transom boat with 21" sides and an 18" hunt deck. I like the taller sides for bigger water but my mud motor is a st model. Chad said no problem with that. They run 6 longitudinal stringers for the 54" boat so that should be pretty stiff.


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Todd I've got the 1754. I've had no problem hunting myself, Jay and my cousin (and you've seen how large we are) out of the boat. If you do decide to go with the 18', Jim from Freeway explained to me that the extra 1' difference is made up in the main cabin of the boat (so basically where you would be hunting from). This is when we were talking Excels, though, and I am not sure if that concept applies to all other mud boat manufacturers. I would not mind the extra 1' inside the boat, but we are plenty comfortable with what I currently have.

As for the bull nose vs. v - I would go with the v nose for the exact reasons you and SBE mentioned. I have had my boat out on Lake Erie, the Detroit River, and some other larger lakes in a good amount of chop and it handled them much better than I think a bull nose would be able to. It also was able to get thorough some nasty, stumpy, deadheads at a "high rate of speed" which you may or may not have been witness to and I was able to bounce off of them a lot friendlier than a bull nose would have.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Will you be getting a winch built in the hull?


----------



## Goosecall1 (Mar 22, 2011)

If you send me the details on what exactly you want I can get yea a deal on a GATOR-TAIL hull . I have had a few different hulls and there new boats can take a beating!


----------

